# Is it actually safe to use top soil for a male tortoise?



## Anita97 (Oct 5, 2015)

Since I found out my tortoise was a male, I didn't want to use any sand based substrate as you know because of their male part coming out from time to time, but I had a problem with his skin getting too dry so I switched back to sterilized top soil. So I was wondering if that's actually safe for him as again hes been more active and I would not want the soil to harm his insides anyhow. What do you think?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2015)

I use a top layer of compost and potting soil. Get as little sand content as you can find. here in Florida/USA there is a lot of sand it soil.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 5, 2015)

Topsoil is fine to you just make sure you read the package if you buy it to make sure there are no chemicals


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2015)

For the reason you are worried top soil is not an issue. I've had no problems with males getting "stuff" stuck to their penises on any substrate.

Here is why top soil is an issue for me: "Top Soil" is nothing more than a bunch of mixed up composted plant material mixed with dirt, sand, and other detritus. Do you know exactly which plants were mixed in to the compost to make your top soil? I don't. And there is no way to find out. Maybe this batch was made in the fall and its a bunch of composted mulberry leaves and grass clippings. Or maybe this batch was made from someone yard trimmings right after the cut down some oleanders and azaleas, which in theory would make the soil pretty toxic stuff.

I prefer to use substrates that I can know exactly what is in them. Outside, I use my native dirt, because I know there is nothing toxic or poisonous mixed into it.


----------



## Anita97 (Oct 5, 2015)

thank you i might need to do use a mixture of substrates for his table just to make sure hes okay


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 5, 2015)

You could use coco coir...its very safe.


----------

